

Interactive iterated function system in WebGL - _delirium
http://users.soe.ucsc.edu/~jskorups/mush/

======
_delirium
A WebGL port one of my friends did of: <http://superfiretruck.com/iteration/>

Works well in Chrome on OSX for me, after an initial slowness while my MBP
switches from integrated to discrete graphics.

